# Shark and Redfish Sunday 4-27 Chickenbone Beach



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

4-27-08 midnight - despite the incoming storm


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, did you cast from shore? What bait? Thanx for the report.


----------



## hntrdave11 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice fish man, Congrats!

Looks like you got your shark stuff figured out! :clap

What did you end up rigging with?



Hopefully I'll get to do the same thing in a week or two.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice fish! :clap

I wouldn't put my reel in the sand like that. The white stuff is hell on gear.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

way to go man...glad to see you get one on your last day!!!


----------



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

> *surfstryker (5/2/2008)*Excellent, did you cast from shore? What bait? Thanx for the report.


Hey bud:

actually I had to wade out to about chest deep so i could get thebait (Mullet, head&gutpouch Had to cut the tail end off to get weight down)out as deep as i wanted it. 

Bringing one of my kayaks down on our next trip so i dont have to wade out into a fresh shark crack (menhaden) chum slick:banghead


----------



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

> *P-cola_Native (5/2/2008)*Nice fish! :clap
> 
> I wouldn't put my reel in the sand like that. The white stuff is hell on gear.




You aint kiddin!! actually I just kinda ended up in pensacola with my job, been fishing since i was 3. I was born and raised in SanDiego and all my salt water fishing was deep sea. My wife and I are big cat and striper fishermen in TN so all our goodequipment was at home. I've got rods and reels still in perfect condition since I was 16. What you see in the sand is a $39 rod/reel combo from the baitshop, cause I can't stand to be near the water and not fish. The shark smoked the drag on the first reel and the redfish broke the anti-reverse on the other. The rods are decent, so I'm going to put some of my good reels on them on my next trip down. Thanks for the concern and advice though!


----------



## TN visitors (Apr 20, 2008)

> *hntrdave11 (5/2/2008)*Nice fish man, Congrats!
> Looks like you got your shark stuff figured out! :clap
> What did you end up rigging with?
> 
> Hopefully I'll get to do the same thing in a week or two.


We went back and got the premade shark rigs from Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle with the 16/0 circle hooks, clipped the end off and cut them down to 3 ft. long. Konz suggested sliding a 4oz egg weight on the leader and letting it go all the way down to the hook. Worked perfectly and it casts much further and more easily. Use an A8 sleeve to re-crimp the leader. Also- go to Maria's Seafood on Cervantes St. for mullet carcasses. We bought 10 lbs. (25 or so fish) for less than $3, and bought a 5lb. bag of frozen menhaden from GBBT, and chopped up the menhaden in a cooler and let it sit for about a day, then soaked the mullet in it for a bit prior to casting it out. Worked great. Then chummed the water with the leftovers on the last night. That's what worked for me. Good luck with the wife and the bigger hooks- you really DO need them.

P.S. ALL MY SUCCESS CAN BE ATTRIBUTED TO THE FANTASTIC ADVICE I RECEIVED ON THIS FORUM. THANKS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Man that's awesome....nice looking shark. Yesterday this guy caught a 4'7" hammer head of Navarre Beach on a pompano rig..amazing!!!! thanks for the post..really enjoy the sharkey reports. I know I need to start thinking "shark" I guess..one this days my friend one of these days .... I 'll get me one...:clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fishermon (5/2/2008)*Man that's awesome....nice looking shark. Yesterday this guy caught a 4'7" hammer head of Navarre Beach on a pompano rig..amazing!!!! thanks for the post..really enjoy the sharkey reports. I know I need to start thinking "shark" I guess..one this days my friend one of these days .... I 'll get me one...:clap




I think that would be a bonnethead. Bonnetheads resemble hammerheads, and they eat things like shrimp and crabs. Just thought I'd point that out. Did it look like the first one? 





Heres a bonnethead



heres a Hammerhead


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah that's it .....thanks man . Glad I know the diff. now.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!!!!


----------

